
Google will finally stop using controversial tax loopholes in EU - franczesko
https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/31/21044662/google-end-tax-loophole-double-irish-dutch-sandwich-2020
======
mtmail
Rephrased: Google changes its tax structure after what its done before is now
illegal.

------
twoflower9
I thought Ireland was forced to close that loophole. Wow google is such a good
honest company.

